# Vizslas GSP and Weim



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

I went to the dog park yesterday and Tesla got to play with a 8 month old Weimeriner, and a 10 month old all liver colored German Shorthair Pointer. I've never seen one all liver before. The GSP face and frame seems exactly like a Vizsla. It was interesting to see them all together with their color variations, it made me wonder if Vizslas have color variations, or are they all "golden russett". It was so interesting to see that these three all "found" ldogs simular to themselves and played so well together.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow that's like finding the end to a rainbow. i always explain what he is I say..you know the Wiemaraner? they say yes i say a bit smaller and red. Then i say the V, the W and the GSP are all basiclly the same dog different sweater. then they seem to understand. 8)


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Never seen a solid GSP! Pretty
It amazes me how much Odin acts like my past dog; a GSP. The GSP was more independent, but otherwise very similar. Especially in body movements. 
Odin loves playing with GSP's and Weims at the park!


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

This GSP was at the dog park for the first time, she was very timid, where the Weimeriner was almost too dominant, he kept trying to grab his owners sleeves and was a bit resource protective over toys. My Tesla on the other hand has very non Vizsla like behaviors. She is very independent, very confident, and is willing to do anything we ask her to do, anything, climb a ladder, go down a slide, anything! She's also not at all velcro-y. I don't know if thats becasue we never babied her when she got nervous over things, or that she came from a hunting line, but now when she wants to take a nap she does unpstairs to bed, she definitely not clingy at all. This is more GSP traits? My husband and I depate if the independence thing is a good trait or if she's not as bonded as she should be with us. Shes a good girl though, could't have asked for a better dog.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

My V is about medium on the velcro scale. He will allow us to leave the room without feeling the need to follow, but enjoys cuddling with us and sitting beside us. He's interested in new things, and not timid or scared, but doesn't stray far from us.
My GSP was not very affectionate. He would come and say hi, but then go off on his own. He did not stay close on walks, and was prone to escaping. 

They only ever met once. Buck the GSP lived to the happy old age of 21, and lived long enough to meet Odin as a puppy, but past away a week after this pic was taken. 
Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, but its the only one we have of them together!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Kristen that's amazing - 21 years old. I have never heard of a dog living that long. Maybe he would have made the Guiness Book of Records.

Well done you for looking after him so well


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

Kristen, what a great shot, and he looks great at 21 years old too! How nice that you have this.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We called him "World's Oldest Dog" for the last few years of his life. However, he was a rescue (hunting runaway we believe), so we don't have papers or an exact date of birth for him. The vet estimated his age to be about 1 year by his growth etc. when we got him, but really all we could prove is that he had been a part of our family for 20 years. 

His living so long was not because of anything we did. He ate everything you could imagine, from food that should have killed him (he loved chocolate), to socks and every single kong and/or toy he ever had. He never had any health problems, wasn't allergic or sensitive to anything and was just an incredibly healthy dog. 
Wish I had known his pedigree, cause I would have bought another dog from the same lines, that's for sure!


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

I love that pic of the very old dog with the pup! What an amazing thing to have a dog for 20 years...some dog that must have been, respect to a cool dog and to the owners too.


----------

